# Looking at this Pup



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

I found this poor little guy on CL this morning and have traded a few emails with the foster mom. 

They claim it is GSD/Husky mix, but I dont see much GSD in this one pic. I know its hard to judge from one picture, but do you think this little guy has some Shepherd in him? 

Going to check him out Saturday to see how he and my current GSD mix get along. 

Let me know your thoughts... Thanks

ADOPTION PENDING: Bobby- 9 week old Shepherd mix male – Secondhand Hounds


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He looks like a Chow mix, I would say he is more Chow/Shepherd mix than Husky/Shepherd mix.

He is freaking adorable though! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't see GSD in him, I do however see Golden Retriever.


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> I don't see GSD in him, I do however see Golden Retriever.


That was my first thought as well... They claim the mother was a Shepherd, but coloring doesn't show GSD... Ears have been up and down...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Chow/GSD puppies


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My friend used to have a GSD and a GSD/Chow mix. The GSD was the father of the GSD/Chow mix. The Chow mix was a solid red/cream color.


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

Well I sent in the adoption application... going to meet him on Saturday, and if all goes well, bring the little guy home...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Denman said:


> Well I sent in the adoption application... going to meet him on Saturday, and if all goes well, bring the little guy home...


Congrats! He is absolutely adorable! Do you have a name picked out?


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> Congrats! He is absolutely adorable! Do you have a name picked out?



Well no, currently its Bobby, which to me is not a dog name...lol

Since I have Ginger right now, I might keep on the Gilligan's Island theme and go with gilligan... but at this point nothing...


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh how cute! =) I love the little guy's coloring.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Denman said:


> Well no, currently its Bobby, which to me is not a dog name...lol
> 
> Since I have Ginger right now, I might keep on the Gilligan's Island theme and go with gilligan... but at this point nothing...


The Professor!


----------



## HayesEquineArt (Oct 5, 2010)

He's cute.


----------

